# Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach



## Leif-Jesper (22. Februar 2006)

|wavey: 
Ich bin ein Fliegenfischenanfänger und hätte deshalb gerne folgendes von euch beantwortet: Wozu ist ein Fliegenvorfach verjüngt?


----------



## gofishing (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

Damit die Kraftübertragung nicht unterbrochen wird, ist der Anfang dicker. Und um ein sanftes ablegen der Schnur zu gewährleisten ist das Ende eben dünner.

Macht ja wenig Sinn ein 12er Vorfach an die "dicke" Fliegenschnur zu knoten.#h 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## salmohunter (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

Damit hat gofishing alles gesagt )


----------



## Leif-Jesper (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

Okay, danke.
Wenn man sich nun die Vorfächer selbst bindet behindern dann nicht die Knoten das Ablegen?


----------



## kea (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

Nö, 
wenn Du ordentliche, kleine Knoten machst nicht. Wieso sollten die Knoten den stören?


----------



## Daniel1983 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

das wichtigeste wurde vergesen...

setz mal mit der fliegenrute einen anhieb wenn das vorfach durchgehend 0,12 wäre... ich glaube dur würdest denn fisch nie zu gesicht bekommen... aus dem grund ist ein vorfach verjüngt und am am ende am dicksten "Buttsection" ooder so ähnlich heisst das aufjedenfall wird dadurch gewährleistet das das vorfach nicht gesprengt wird!

MFG


----------



## gofishing (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

Die Phase des selberknotens haben wohl die meisten durchgemacht. 

Da ich die knotenlosen stömungsgünstiger auf dem Wasser finde, knote ich keine mehr.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## fischfan112 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

ich würde dir das selberknoten nicht empfehlen gerade wenn du noch am anfang bist ich finde dass knoten die presentationnicht besonders leicht machen wenn sie falsch oder zu dick sind ...kauf dir lieber ein paar ordentliche vorfächer und dann versuchst du erstmal die


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

Also ich hab selbst mit den günstigesten vorfächern (ich glaub 2,50 das Stück) noch keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht .
Wenn die Spitze langsam zu kurz wird kannst auch einfach mitm Pitzenbauer ne neue spitze anknoten so halten die Vorfächer schon ziehmlich lange ...


----------



## t.z. (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

Hi,

das Fliegenwurfsystem bestehend aus Schnur; mit dazu passender Rute; verjüngt sich bis zum Endpunkt. Am Endpunkt der Schnur wird nun ein so genanntes Vorfach angebracht. Geworfen wird diese Schnur mit möglich wenig Kraftaufwand. Lediglich die Schlaufe, die man in die Schnur quasi hereinformt, sorgt für den Transport der Fliege. Trotz des geringen Kraftaufwandes erreicht die Schnur doch eine recht hohe Geschwindigkeit.
Das Vorfach muss nun zum einem die Energie der sich abrollenden Schnur in geeignetem Masse abbauen, so dass die Fliege mit Eleganz an gewünschter Stelle abgesetzt wird. Umso präziser dies geschehen kann, desto weniger Probleme hat man auch mit den Schwimmeigenschaften einer Trockenfliege. Ein gutes Vorfach ermöglicht somit sogar näher am Original, sprich sparsam gebundene fängigere Fliegen zu verwenden. Gleiches gilt für das Nymphenfischen. Kontrolliertes verkürztes 
Einsetzen der Nymphe bringt diese trotz geringerer Beschwerung herunter zum Fisch, ausgefeilte Wurftechnik vorausgesetzt.

Man unterscheidet gezogene, geflochtene oder eben geknüpfte Vorfächer. Alle der vorgenannten Varianten haben Vor- und Nachteile.  Es gibt Fertige zu kaufen oder man kann sie auch selbst herstellen. Die selbst geknoteten Vorfächer findest du Vorzugsweise bei den erfhareneren Fliegenfischern, was nicht heisst das gerade ein Anfänger mit solch einem Vorfach besser zurecht kommt als mit einem gekauften. Ein gut gemachtes Vorfach hilft dabei ungemein. Es rollt quasi von ganz alleine ab. 

Die einzelnen Stücke monofiler Schnur werden mit Blutknoten verbunden. Diese Verbindung gewährleistet einen winkelfreien, geraden Verlauf. Die Blutkonten wirken wie Muffen. Gerade dieser schrittweise Ablauf des Abrollens macht es aus. 

Die Länge des Vorfaches bezieht sich auf die Länge der Rute, der Durchmesser auf die Stärke der Fliegenschnur.

Als Beispiel die Abstufung für eine 5er 9ft Rute.

Rutenlänge - 9,00 ft
Gesamtlänge Vorfach - 3,71 m
Kraftübertragung 1 - 0,50 mm - 1,16 m
Kraftübertragung 2 - 0,45 mm - 1,06 m
Verjüngung 1 - 0,40 mm - 0,19 m
Verjüngung 2 - 0,35 mm - 0,19 m
Verjüngung 3 - 0,30 mm - 0,19 m
Verjüngung 4 - 0,25 mm - 0,19 m
Spitze - 0,12 - 0,18 mm - 0,74 m

Petri Heil - straffe Leinen und viel Spass beim Knüpfen,

Thomas

P.S. - den obigen Text findest du komplett auch auf meiner webseite


----------



## salmohunter (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

Von TZ trefflich geschildert..setzt aber ein Ing. Studium voraus  am besten probierst Du selbst aus mit welcher Vorfachlänge Du am besten zurechtkommst, selbstverjüngende Schnüre (Faustregel 2,70m & 50 cm Vofach ) sind für Anfänger leichter zu werfen. Deine Fliegenrute und der Wurfstil bestimmen letztendlich die für Dich richtige Länge deines Vorfaches. 
Und natürlich das Gewicht der Fliege oder Nymphe ..also üben ..üben ..üben und Erfahrungen sammeln.

TL & Viel Spaß
Dieter


----------



## t.z. (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Von TZ trefflich geschildert..setzt aber ein Ing. Studium voraus  ...



nö .... - bin auch kein Ing.


----------



## Bondex (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

Ich knüpfe meine Vorfächer auch nur selber. Das habe ich immer so gemacht auch als Anfänger. Alerdings muß ich zugeben, daß ich am Anfang schon meine Probleme mit dem Hängenbleiben der Spitze an den vielen Knoten zu kämpfen hatte. Da ich jetzt besser und sauberer werfe ist das Problem weitgehend gelöst. Es braucht halt viel Übung beim Fliegenfischen und Werfen.


----------



## racer2441 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

Hallo, 
ich habe da mal eine Frage an alle: 

Wie wird ein komplattes Fliegenvorfach gebunden? 
Ich habe da noch ein Problem und würde mir wünschen wenn einer mir helfen könnte: 
Beim Auswerfen der Fliegenrute komme ich nur ca. 2-5 Meter und weiß einfach nicht warum ich nicht weiter komme.  

Ich habe vob Bekannten gehört, das man an das Fliegenvorfach ein kleines Blei befestigen muss. Meine Frage noch    stimmt das?

Könnt Ihr mir zu diesen Themen helfen?
Danke


----------



## antonio (13. September 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*



racer2441 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe da mal eine Frage an alle:
> 
> Wie wird ein komplattes Fliegenvorfach gebunden?
> ...



wenn du nur 2,5m kommst hast du ja nicht mal das vorfach draußen.
daß mit dem blei vergiß mal wieder.
sag uns doch mal deine gerätezusammenstellung und wie du wirfst.

antonio


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2010)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

bei mir sieht das sehr einfach aus. WF-Schnur, 1,2m 50er + 1,5m Tippet (Vorfach) Meist fische ich zwischen 20er und 14er. Wenn´s mal noch dünner sein muß knüpfe ich noch eine 50cm Spitze dazu. Das hat bei mir immer ausgereicht. Ich habe bisher nie ein verjüngtes Vorfach benutzt und vermisse auch nichts. Die Fische habe ich trotzdem gut gehakt und gelandet. Vertüdeln ist selten und wenn doch, kostet´s mich ja sogut wie nichts


----------



## Hechthunter26 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

@bondex
habe ich das richtig verstanden?
du benutzt 50mono
und daran knotest du die spitze?
also ein vorfach aus 2 teilen
klappt das?


----------



## Hechthunter26 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

und
klappt daas


----------



## [xsxxHxntxr] (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

als Vorfach nimmt man da doch am Besten Fluocarbon oder?!


----------



## Hans.W (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*



> *AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*
> Hallo,
> ich habe da mal eine Frage an alle:
> 
> ...


Besuche einen Wurfkurs und dir wird geholfen !!!
Sorry alles wichtige wurde schon geschieben


----------



## Flyfisher1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*

Wie schon gesagt, verjüngt sich die Flugschnur nach Vorne und diese Verjüngung setzt sich über das Vorfach fort. Das hat was mit Physik zu tun.
Eine Formel dafür hat schon der Altmeister Charles Ritz in seinem Buch beschrieben. Eine Neuere Formel:
http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2009/03/21/trockenfliegenvorfach/


----------



## Bernd3112 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Anfängerfrage zum Fliegenvorfach*



Leif-Jesper schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Ich bin ein Fliegenfischenanfänger und hätte deshalb gerne folgendes von euch beantwortet: Wozu ist ein Fliegenvorfach verjüngt?




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

